# Relever un défi



## Sylphadora

Hola a todos!!

Estoy traduciendo una frase y no sé muy bien cómo traducir el verbo "relever".

Ces deux communautés doivent relever plusieurs défis environnementaux et climatiques similaires.

Estas dos comunidades deben superar?? varios desafíos/retos medioambientales y climáticos similares.

El diccionario tiene varios significados para "relever": "mejorar", "hacer notar", "señalar", "realzar", etc. Pero no veo que ninguna sirva en este contexto... Según el contexto, yo diría "superar", porque es lo que se suele hacer con los retos, pero no estoy segura...


----------



## Miguelp

Hola,

Encontré esto en el diccionario Babylon:
relever le défi: aceptar el desafío  _ou_ reto

Que en tu caso sería "...aceptar varios desafíos medioambientales..."

Espero que sea de ayuda.
Adiós.


----------



## josepbadalona

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/relever
II 2)


----------



## Stephou94

Bonjour,

Je chercherais a traduire l'expression *"relever un défi"*

Merci bien.


----------



## lpfr

"aceptar un reto"


----------



## Domtom

-
También es buena _aceptar el desafío_.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tienes también otras posibilidades que no figuran en los diccionarios bilingues pero que se usan a diario en España.
Desafío y reto son intercambiables: enfrentar, asumir un reto; recoger un desafío. Puedes usar también según el contexto: plantar cara p.e." Ante la prepotencia de Federer, Nadal es el único en plantar cara."


----------



## Wanda_Brown

¿"Relever un défi" significa "afrontarlo y triunfar" o solo "afrontarlo"?

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Solo "afrontarlo"


----------



## ahelia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
bonsoir a tous

voila ma phrase: Mais il reste de beaux defis à relever.

J'ai commencé le debut en traduisant Pero quedan bonitos retos...
et je bloque sur le sens de relever un defi

Merci de votre aide


----------



## lafitez

Yo diría:
"Pero (aún) quedan hermosos retos por afrontar"


----------



## blink05

A modo de acotación, "Recoger el guante" se utiliza también como "relever le défi". La expresión proviene de los caballeros que, para retarse a duelo, hacían precisamente ese gesto. 

Por supuesto que no sirve como traducción para la pregunta original, puesto que después se califica el défi.


En ce qui concerne les "beaux défis", il est fort probable que la traduction "bonitos" o "bellos" ne soit pas exacte. Selon le contexte, bien entendu. Des fois en francais on utilise "beau/belle" pour mettre en valeur quelque chose, sans forcement vouloir dire qu'elle est esthétiquement (... ou intérieurement) agréable.

CNRTL: "beau".


> *B.−* [L'appréciation porte sur l'importance d'une chose]  Qui suscite l'étonnement (amusé ou critique) en raison de ses proportions dépassant la norme ou la moyenne.*
> 1.* [Importance de l'énergie ou de l'activité déployée]   _Une belle claque, un bel appétit; un beau désordre, un beau tapage,  (...)_


Je proposerais "quedan varios/grandes/importantes retos por afrontar" selon si les défis sont effectivement plusieurs/grands/importants. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## MKaeri

Hola, 

Necesito traducir esta frase al español. Aunque ya he revisado los significados de cada palabra, todavía no he captado el significado de la frase. ?Me podrían ayudar y quizás darme una frase equivalente en español? 

La frase es "*relever les défis*" 

En el contexto de: "ICC (la Chambre de commerce internationale) a pour mission...d'aider les entreprises à relever les défis et saisir les opportuntés de la mondialisation."

De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## catatrad

> Ces deux communautés doivent relever plusieurs défis environnementaux et climatiques similaires.



  Esta frase dice literalmente "aceptar el desafío", vale, pero comparto que a veces quiere decir intentar superarlo (= enfrentarlo) y otras veces superarlo: " releve le défi  haut la main”

Cuidado simplemente con la coherencia:
Estas dos comunidades han de enfrentar varios desafíos/retos medioambientales y climáticos similares. (en presente)
Estas dos comunidades tendrán que superar varios desafíos/retos medioambientales y climáticos similares. (podemos usar "superar" pero en futuro)
Estas dos comunidades tienen varios desafíos/retos medioambientales y climáticos similares por superar. (en presente, pero con idea de futuro dada por “por”)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Habitualmente, en los temas como el impacto de la crisis, el desarrollo sostenible, el cambio climático, et. se dice simplemente : enfrentar unos desafíos. 

  No es habitual ver textos que hablen de superar los desafíos que plantean estos problemas ( ¡ojalá lo logren!) solo de enfrentarlos/afrontarlos, que no es poco. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## catatrad

Por supuesto, depende del texto. Es la sempiterna cuestión del contexto, del tono del texto, si el autor es pesimista, o dubitativo, en cuanto al éxito de dichas comunidades, evidentemente no podremos poner más que "plantar cara" o "afrontar", pero no tenemos suficiente contexto para afirmarlo. 

Tienes razón en el sentido que lo que propuse no eran las únicas soluciones posibles, como parecía estar afirmando, “plantar cara a” también lo era y “lidiar con” y tal vez otros en los que no hemos pensado. Perdonen por eso.

  Me sentí obligada a responder. El o la traductora que preguntaba quería poner "superar" hasta ver que no existe en los diccionarios como traducción de "relever". ¿Por qué descartar de entrada una posible traducción? especialmente cuando los diccionarios ignoran totalmente un uso tan común como el de "superar un reto" como traducción de "relever un défi" no lo recogen siquiera para "relève le défi haut la main” que ¡nunca significa otra cosa que “superar”!!! 
  Y vienen otros, preguntando por frases en las que también es posible usar “superar”, el de la cámara de comercio por ejemplo, claro que el papel de la cámara de comercio es “ayudar a las empresas a superar los retos, y a aprovechar las oportunidades, de la mundialización” (toma ya “aprovechar” puesto para “saisir”, tampoco sale en el diccionario). Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo y “aceptar un reto” no siempre funciona.

Será porque yo sí, debido a mi actividad, veo todos los días textos que hablan de desafíos superados hablando de crisis, de finanzas éticas, de ecología, de economía solidaria, etc. y seré pesada pero insisto: existe "superar un reto/desafío" como traducción de "relever un défi", también para una frase de misma temática que la frase citada. 

Y, entre nosotras, dices que son pocos los que hablan de superar los desafíos que plantean estos problemas, no lo sé, pero te aseguro que no es porque no lo logren ¿será porque pocos intentan?


----------



## GURB

Hola


> existe "superar un reto/desafío" como traducción de "relever un défi",  también para una frase de misma temática que la frase citada.


Tienes razón pero son traducciones erróneas o impropias. La RAE da de reto o desafio la siguiente definición:


> *5.     * m. Objetivo o empeño difícil de llevar a cabo, y que constituye por ello un estímulo y un desafío para quien lo afronta.


Así que como antaño se recogía el guante del que te desafiaba para luego combatirlo en duelo cuyo desenlace solo lo superaba el que salía ileso o con vida. Entonces un reto solo se puede aceptar, asumir, afrontar...(relever) pero no superarlo. El que lo supera y sale vencedor es que ha ganado. Entonces se dice: gagner un défi pero no relever un défi. Una vez más relever no deja presagiar de la salida -buena o mala- del reto.
*Relever un défi= aceptar/ asumir/ afrontar/ enfrentar un reto o un desafío
Gagner un défi= superar un reto*
A veces hay una gran confusión entre los dos pero eso no nos da derecho a imitar las impropiedades.
Un saludo


----------



## Fred-erique

Dans le thème grammatical porposé sur cette page http://hispaclases.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=204&Itemid=34 , on propose la traduction suivante.
_
C’est un défi que ne pourront affronter que les entreprises les mieux préparées.... 
_ Este es// será un reto con el que sólo podrán enfrentarse las empresas mejor preparadas.

Je me semandais si c'était pas plutôt: 
Este es// será un reto al que sólo podrán enfrentarse las empresas mejor preparadas.???? ou
ou 
Este es// será un reto que sólo podrán afrontar las empresas mejor preparadas.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je me suis longuement étendu sur cette question lors d'un précédent post.
L'usage veut que pour un défi (desafío ou reto) on emploie plus volontiers *enfrentar* ou *afrontar* un reto, plutôt que les formes pronominales (voir d'ailleurs la définition que la RAE donne de _reto_: voir post 17).
Toutefois si _enfrentarse_ est employé plus souvent avec *con* (M.Moliner ne cite que cette préposition) son emploi avec *a* est également correct et usité.
La traduction proposée est donc tout à fait correcte.
Ici, c'est peut-être le moment d'employer le verbe *superar*, car il s'agit non seulement de relever de défi mais bien de le gagner.


> Constr. de la acepción 2: _enfrentarse {a/con} algo_. DUEA


----------



## EloisaN

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ Hola!

Necesitaría encontrar la traducción adecuada para la siguiente frase: L'Assamblee Mondiale des Habitants renforce la convergence des luttes, essentielle pour *relever* ce defi.

Se me ocurrió que podría ser: ... _refuerza la convergencia de luchas, esencial para realzar ese desafio
_¿Que les parece? Me suena muy acartonado, muy literal

Esperare ansiosa sus comentarios
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En tu frase diría: aceptar el desafío/reto.

Gévy


----------

